# Fuji sic titanium & gunsmoke / spinning & casting guide sets 50% off



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*ENJOY!! 

Fuji Sic Titanium & Gunsmoke / Casting & Spinning Guide Sets.

50% OFF till they are gone! Best of the Best at Insane Prices!

CLICK BELOW TO SAVE!

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=df10e45d-2bfd-49d2-9516-af6502f0272d

HAVE A BLESSED WEEKEND!*


----------

